
Court Rules Copying Photos Found on Internet Is Fair Use - slr555
https://petapixel.com/2018/07/02/court-rules-copying-photos-found-on-internet-is-fair-use/
======
headsoup
The title here is a little deceiving. The court just found that in this
particular case, use of the photo met the factors that determine fair use.

------
duxup
Title is pretty far off. It was found that regarding that case alone it was
fair use for this one PHOTO (not photoS like the article notes).

Also the person using the photo took it down as soon as they found out it
might be copyrighted so nobody got the all clear to use the photo long term
here or anything.

------
mchahn
And it is not "photos" but just a "photo".

------
staticautomatic
This is an appeal if I've ever seen one.

~~~
nsxwolf
Boy howdy!

\- It's used on a commercial site for non-commercial purposes? Anything used
on a commercial site is arguably there to increase the site's financial value.

\- They didn't know it was copyrighted? Unless you see a notice of a CC
license or such, that photograph was under copyright the moment the shutter
was clicked.

------
GFischer
I think it was a reasonable solution, the article's title is click-baitish in
that the ruling was for a non-commercial use.

Also, the infringer swiftly complied with the takedown notice.

So, don't go around using non-attributed photos :)

~~~
leephillips
Attribution is not really the issue. Don't use photos that you didn't take
yourself, unless you have acquired permission to use them. I am moved to make
this point because I have the impression that many people actually think that
"giving credit" somehow immunizes them from damages for copyright
infringement.

~~~
dylan604
Some readers of this site think it is okay to use google image search, and
then do whatever they please with the images they find. Photography copyright
is very trivial for a lot of people not into photography. I compare it to
China's policy of software copyrights: willful ignorance. Even when it is
explained, it is ignored. I can't explain it to them, and I can't understand
their stance either. I get frustrated, and have to let it be before it becomes
hostile.

